# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  GLS' Bookmarks

## Greg

Okay, I've neglected to do anything really on the bookmark front, partly because I've not wanted to join the fray after been blown away by some of the wonderful entries. Anywho, here's a first stab, done in a similar style to my recent Lite Challenge entry.

### Latest WIP ###


I may flesh it out a bit more at some point, but really it's just nice to get something together and hopefully lead to finding time to getting some more done.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

It's nice and clean and I quite like the idea of the 11 year journey  :Very Happy: 
And it looks like we are just about ready for a long voyage [by sea] to somewhere new.
Glad the Mystery Sea is not dark and forbidding.  :Razz: 

As a side note, it would be cool to see a map with guild members and when they joined the journey [as well as when some may have left].
Might be a cool project. Anyways, nice bookmark GLS  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

> It's nice and clean and I quite like the idea of the 11 year journey 
> And it looks like we are just about ready for a long voyage [by sea] to somewhere new.
> Glad the Mystery Sea is not dark and forbidding. 
> 
> As a side note, it would be cool to see a map with guild members and when they joined the journey [as well as when some may have left].
> Might be a cool project. Anyways, nice bookmark GLS


Thanks, John!  :Smile: 

I thought of including members as places and roads on this one, but thought that would be a little _too_ similar to my Lite Challenge, but I guess still a good idea. Like you say, it would make for a nice side project, trouble is there's deciding who to include if there's not much space...  :Confused:

----------


## J.Edward

> Thanks, John! 
> 
> I thought of including members as places and roads on this one, but thought that would be a little _too_ similar to my Lite Challenge, but I guess still a good idea. Like you say, it would make for a nice side project, trouble is there's deciding who to include if there's not much space...


I know. I had thought that same thing when I was thinking of people to include in the Guild City thing [before we actually did it].
You don't want anyone to feel left out, but it is a lot of people. nods. yep.

----------


## Voolf

Great idea for bookmark GLS !




> As a side note, it would be cool to see a map with guild members and when they joined the journey [as well as when some may have left].
> Might be a cool project. Anyways, nice bookmark GLS


Agree, but how can you put more then 4000 members in a one map  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chashio

This is wonderful!

----------


## Greg

Thanks, Voolf and Chashio!  :Smile: 

I've got another one for you, just something I fairly quickly threw together.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Chashio

Ooh, nice style and color scheme  :Smile:

----------


## Voolf

no land journey with years indication on this one? so disappointed  :Razz:

----------


## J.Edward

That is a beauty  :Smile: 
I love the color scheme.
The water is a nice touch too.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Unusually stylistic for you, Greg, but I like it  :Very Happy:

----------


## Greg

> Ooh, nice style and color scheme


Thanks Chashio!  :Very Happy: 




> no land journey with years indication on this one? so disappointed


Haha, sorry to disappoint there Voolf!  :Wink:  Maybe, it'll return on another next one...  :Smile: 




> That is a beauty 
> I love the color scheme.
> The water is a nice touch too.


Cheers, John and thanks for the rep too! I thought I'd try something quite simple but a bit different. 
 :Smile: 




> Unusually stylistic for you, Greg, but I like it


Thanks, Mouse. I like to mix things up now and again and wanted something fairly straightforward to do. I almost did something along these lines when doing the bookcover challenge a couple of months back.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Wow, this looks great. I love the compass, but the whole thing is so classy!  :Very Happy:

----------

